# Jon Jones, Daniel Cormier dust up



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been waiting for this fight. It might be fight of the year. I think either guy has the same chance of winning. They had a little dust up.

Jon Jones, Daniel Cormier say they regret brawl at UFC 178 publicity stop - ESPN


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2014)

Like you I think this has the potential to be a great fight.  I do however feel that the dust up is all just an act to sell the fight.  Nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

I thought so at first, but watching their interview later - I don't think so. Seems like a serious dislike of each other. Going to be an interesting fight, that's for sure.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 7, 2014)

I think there is genuine mutual hatred but somehow think it was staged.

Agreed this will be an epic fight. I think if DC can close the gap on JBJ's 84" reach, JBJ will be thrown ... don't recall if JBJ ever fought an Olympian wrestler

I like both fighters (I like making GIFs and their fights provide great highlights/GIF-worthiness - LOL at me) but rooting for DC

HOWEVER

I really want to see JBJ X Gus II !!!!

although DC X Gus should be an epic fight also!


----------



## Kaan (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah can't wait for this, it could go either way.


----------



## Buka (Sep 24, 2014)

Uh oh. Gonna' cost these guys.  Good! 
Expensive way to learn a lesson. Jones already lost a contract with Nike over this. These guys need to act more like gentlemen. (Still love them as fighters, though.)

Jon 'Bones' Jones, Daniel Cormier fined for news conference brawl - ESPN


----------



## CNida (Dec 17, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Like you I think this has the potential to be a great fight.  I do however feel that the dust up is all just an act to sell the fight.  Nothing more, nothing less!



Who do you think takes this one, Brian?

I can honestly say, that though you can't help but respect Jon Jones' accomplishments, I kinda find everything Cormier says about him to ring true. 

That said, I think Jones will take this one. I've just been proven wrong too many times to expect otherwise. I thought Rampage would test Jones on the feet but it didn't happen. I thought Rashad would smack him up a bit but I was wrong. I thought he would destroy Gustaffson - and he nearly lost to the Swede.

I'd like to see my theory proven, though. I think Jones is able to do what he does thanks to pure athleticism. Not saying there isn't some technique there, but I think a lot of his greatness can be attributed to youth and his body style. I always said his only defensive ability was to stick his hands up and backpedal and rely on his really long reach to keep opponents from touching him, and that's been proven right numerous times.

I'd like to see him lose this fight, but I don't see it happening. Daniel Cormier is a test for him, to be sure, and if he can put Jones on the ground then I think it will be a long night for him, but I don't see Jones losing this one. I see him beating DC, then winning against Gustaffson and going on to the heavyweight division where he will be utterly destroyified by Velasquez.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2014)

I see Daniel Cormier as a phenom just like Jon Jones.  The thing is they both do things a little differently based on their attributes.  They are both blessed attribute wise and neither will win this on athleticism alone against the other.  My gut tells me Jones wins but barely.  However, I would not be surprised at all if Cormier wins.  This one is a coin toss and whoever can bring their skill set and attributes to bear the most will win.  If I were Jones coach I would advise him to keep it standing and keep Cormier on the outside of his reach.  Cormier's coach is going to tell him to get inside and make it a brawl or take it to the ground.  This will be a great fight and I will be watching it!!!


----------



## Buka (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't wait for this fight. I'm a big Jon Jones guy, he's such a talent. Really hasn't been anyone quite like him. But I think Cormier is going to beat him in the first fight. I think he's going to press him against the cage and smother Jones' counters and offense. I don't think he's going to give Jones one inch of room.

Second time they fight is going to be the teller. No matter who wins the first one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2014)

Could happen Buka as Cormier does that particular thing as well as anybody including Cain Valesquez  Cormier has legitimate heavyweight striking knockout power.  So this should be a great fight!


----------



## Danny T (Dec 17, 2014)

Not certain as to the out come but Jones will poke DC in the eye as he has done almost everyone of his opponents.


----------



## CNida (Dec 18, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Not certain as to the out come but Jones will poke DC in the eye as he has done almost everyone of his opponents.



More than likely. Will probably happen after he gets pelted in the face a couple of times and he sticks out his hands to act as a shield while he backpedals....

I really hope DC takes it here! Would like to see if Jones is so smug while on the receiving end of a beating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2015)

Been waiting for this fight, and finally it's here. (yippee!)

All I can say is what William Wallace said......


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2015)

Gong to be a great night of fights!!!


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 3, 2015)

Buka said:


> I can't wait for this fight. I'm a big Jon Jones guy, he's such a talent. Really hasn't been anyone quite like him. But I think Cormier is going to beat him in the first fight. I think he's going to press him against the cage and smother Jones' counters and offense. I don't think he's going to give Jones one inch of room.
> 
> Second time they fight is going to be the teller. No matter who wins the first one.


Seems you're thinking the same way I am and predicting these 2 will rematch down the line one way or the other. Getting a bit annoyed with all the MMA press describing this as Cormier's 'last chance' just coz he's in his mid 30s. The guy's in amazing shape and has taken a relatively small amount of damage throughout his athletic career. Plenty more miles on his clock imo


----------



## Danny T (Jan 3, 2015)

It's a fight - Jones vs Cormier; and the build up has done its job. To build huge interest, Hype, hype, hype so people will be so excited they talk about it, will pay to see it and then argue about the outcome if not definitive. I love the martial arts and MMA. I enjoy the study of fighting and the human element within. A huge part of it is the psychological games and how they drive the hype so much so that bystanders are all but compelled to pay to see the conclusion and then argue as to who did a better job.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2015)

I understand all the hype around fights, I know how to make it and it doesn't make me want to watch fights, it's just business. I don't pay to watch the UFC, I have free on my television, live too. I wouldn't pay the prices the UFC charges when it comes here, way too expensive.
It's an alright fight night tonight, starts in about half an hour here, I don't know yet whether I'll wait till the 'big fight' or just record it.


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I understand all the hype around fights, I know how to make it and it doesn't make me want to watch fights, it's just business. I don't pay to watch the UFC, I have free on my television, live too. I wouldn't pay the prices the UFC charges when it comes here, way too expensive.
> It's an alright fight night tonight, starts in about half an hour here, I don't know yet whether I'll wait till the 'big fight' or just record it.


Yeah we Brits have to weigh up whether it's worth staying up til silly-o'clock for UFCs. All hype aside though the main event is two seriously elite guys tonight so I'll probably be getting on the coffee and trying keep awake for it


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2015)

As anyone who has been here a while will tell you I'm not a fan of the UFC lol, I think the fight may be prove an anti climax but the fan boys won't notice


----------



## Danny T (Jan 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I understand all the hype around fights, I know how to make it and it doesn't make me want to watch fights, it's just business. I don't pay to watch the UFC, I have free on my television, live too. I wouldn't pay the prices the UFC charges when it comes here, way too expensive.
> It's an alright fight night tonight, starts in about half an hour here, I don't know yet whether I'll wait till the 'big fight' or just record it.


When you know the game it is easy to not get drawn in Tez and you know it's done specifically to get people to pay to see it. Absolutely, all a part of the business.
I just find it comical because of how effective it is and how many are drawn in. 
There are several games being played, the one the participants play vs each other, the games the camps play, the game the promoters play, and game played for the selling of tickets and/or ppv.


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 3, 2015)

Surely noone here though is denying that Jones and Cormier are two of the very best fighters in their weight division? That's all I care about. These guys have serious skills


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Danny T said:


> When you know the game it is easy to not get drawn in Tez and you know it's done specifically to get people to pay to see it. Absolutely, all a part of the business.
> I just find it comical because of how effective it is and how many are drawn in.
> There are several games being played, the one the participants play vs each other, the games the camps play, the game the promoters play, and game played for the selling of tickets and/or ppv.




It's a good job they are drawn in lol otherwise I'd be down an awful lot of money.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 3, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It's a good job they are drawn in lol otherwise I'd be down an awful lot of money.


Oh yes!! I make a large part of my living on the fight game. It's comical.


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that was a good scrap . . . for 3 rounds. Shame DC's gastank couldn't hold up


----------



## Buka (Jan 4, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Not certain as to the out come but Jones will poke DC in the eye as he has done almost everyone of his opponents.



You nailed that, Danny. Great call.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Haven't seen the fight yet, went to bed feeling full of flu. I've been reading about it though, many different opinions which is interesting. Some think it was a farce and Jones will not be put up for anyone who looks like beating him for a couple of years, other's thinking these are two great fighters, yet more saying there are plenty of other good fighters who can beat both easily. The fight seems to have split opinions.
I may watch it later, the Four Hills ski jumping is on live now so watching that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2015)

This was a good fight.  Cormier ran out of steam particularly in the last two rounds and Jones was slightly better.  The finger poke in the eyes did not seem to affect Cormier to much but...... who knows.  There will be a rematch but I hope Gustaffson gets a shot first.


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 4, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> There will be a rematch but I hope Gustaffson gets a shot first


He's pretty much guaranteed it as long as he beats Anthony Johnson. Mind you, AJ's looked very good himself of late . . .


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 6, 2015)

UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones enters drug treatment facility - ESPN


----------



## Reeksta (Jan 7, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones enters drug treatment facility - ESPN


Looks like Jones took the phrase 'dust up' a little too literally . . .


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 7, 2015)

Well at least no one is claiming cocaine is performance enhancing drug.....yet....


----------



## Steve (Jan 7, 2015)

IIRC, when Melvin Guillard popped for cocaine, he was fined and suspended...  that was Nevada.  Where was this last UFC event?

Here's a link to the Guillard report.  Looks like 8 months suspension (yowch) and a relatively small fine.  According to Sherdog, his loss counted, so I guess it makes sense that Jones' will also still count.


----------



## Buka (Jan 7, 2015)

I think the Guillard incident was a post fight test. (cocaine - 72 hours in your system) 
The Jones test was from Dec 4th, which be considered separate from competition.

I wish both of them success in dealing with this.


----------



## CNida (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh there is a lot more to this story that has yet to come to light.

The commission (NSAC - Nevada state athletic commission) uses WADA rules. Cocaine isn't illegal outside of competition... Neither are most street drugs. This only came up in a test for PEDs. 

However, it still looks poorly on him and the sport, and the commission has a catch all rule for that so he could still be punished.

Also worth noting is his testosterone/epitestosterone levels. Experts are theorizing that since his levels are abnormally low that he may have taken some outside form of epitestosterone to lower his ratio to the legal limits NSAC has (6 to 1).

Jon Jones out of competition drug tests all show abnormal hormone levels - Bloody Elbow

Some shady business going on here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> Well at least no one is claiming cocaine is performance enhancing drug.....yet....




Perhaps not performance enhancing but it helps with weight cutting and keeping weight off. A well known jockey here Frankie Dettori was done for failing a drug test, he was taking cocaine. He didn't take it as a 'party' drug but because he has to keep his weight down. It's one of many ways in the horse racing industry that jockeys keep their weight down.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Perhaps not performance enhancing but it helps with weight cutting and keeping weight off. A well known jockey here Frankie Dettori was done for failing a drug test, he was taking cocaine. He didn't take it as a 'party' drug but because he has to keep his weight down. It's one of many ways in the horse racing industry that jockeys keep their weight down.



Interesting....I obviously wouldn't have known......thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2015)

EddieCyrax said:


> Interesting....I obviously wouldn't have known......thanks



Jones may well have taken it just because it's a 'party' drug and he can though. I don't know whether he was weight cutting or just trying to keep his weight down, he could have justified it to himself as helping that.


----------



## CNida (Jan 9, 2015)

There is no real benefit to taking cocaine. It's the opposite of performance enhancing because it affects your heartbeat.... Making it speed up or get an irregular rhythm.

Strenuous activity (exercise/training) can have serious consequences while on cocaine.

Does he have a cocaine problem? Maybe. Does he just do it occasionally? More than likely, which still is a problem IMO. 

I feel like him going to a drug treatment facility is just him trying to turn this incriminating thing into something depicting him as a victim. It's why people have been calling him fake for years. Instead of manning up and saying "yeah, I took coke, so what?", he is claiming to have a problem and needs help so now it puts him in a different light. Shameful if that he is doing. That's just me speculating though. I find it very odd that the UFC decides to drop its out of competition drug testing program at exactly the same time Jones gets busted.

They can't punish their biggest draw now can they?

An apparently very reputable source (Greg Savage) claims Jones was hiding under the cage at Jackson's MMA to avoid the test. Apparently the carbon isotope came back clean so there were no PEDs found despite the obvious fact that something altered Jones' testosterone, as there is no way a pro fighter his age has a testosterone ratio that low.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Things didn't go the way I imagined them to go. I almost rooted for DC but I totally disregarded the height and reach advantage of JBJ - not to mention his skills. Yes, DC has fought taller fighters but not in the same level as JBJ..


----------

